# am stat la coadă pentru aprope patru ore



## aurette

Salutare !

Am o nelămurire în legătură cu folosirea prepoziţiei _pentru_ în fraza din titlu : am stat la coadă pentru aprope patru ore.

Eu aş fi spus : am stat la coadă aprope patru ore / timp de aproape patru ore.

Ştie cineva dacă e corect sau incorect să folosim prepoziţia _pentru_ în fraza de mai sus?

Mulţumesc


----------



## farscape

La întrebarea "Pentru cât timp ai venit aici?" răspunsul firesc este "Pentru... (o săptămână)"
Sau, "A venit pentru o zi și a stat (pentru) o săptămână"

Nu cred că e nimic greșit cu cele două exprimări și putem să adugăm și adverbul "aproape". De fapt, s-ar putea chiar să ne trebuie "pentru" sau "timp/vreme de" pentru o exprimare îngrijită.

Am găsit alte combinații/contexte în care "timp/vreme de" sună ok dar "pentru" nu: Am mers (timp de) pentru patru ore. 

Poate că întrebările de mai jos ajută un pic:

Cât timp îți ia să termini? Două zile.
Pentru cât timp e valabilă oferta? Oferta e valabilă pentru 30 de zile.

Later,

.


----------



## hersko1

Bună,
Mie mi se pare greşit.
Pare a fi o traducere din Engleză : "... I stood there, queuing for four hours..."


----------



## farscape

Mă-ndoiesc: exemplele pe care le-am dat mai sus n-au nimic de-a face cu *e*ngleza... dar nici nu pot să spun că am întâlnit acea expresie suficient de des - poate niciodată până acum - ca să-mi dau seama dacă este ceva "natural" sau nu.

Pentru cât timp ai stat la coadă?  -> Întrebarea este perfect validă chiar dacă în mod frecvent "pentru" este eludat.
Am stat la coadă pentru patru ore -> Nu găsesc nimic greșit aici sau împrumutat din altă limbă.


f.


----------



## misadro

Folosirea lui “pentru” în această situaţie este un calc din engleză. 
Avem aici tipul 1 de complement circumstanţial de timp, exprimat prin substantiv în acuzativ, fără prepoziţie, însoţit sau nu de determinant. 

_Am stat la coadă *ore*… Am stat *trei ore *… … Am stat *aproape trei ore / trei ore aproape *…  Am stat *multe ore */ *ore multe *... Am stat *lungi ore  */ *ore lungi *… Am stat *ore în şir *.._


----------



## hersko1

misadro said:


> Folosirea lui “pentru” în această situaţie este un calc din engleză.
> Avem aici tipul 1 de complement circumstanţial de timp, exprimat prin substantiv în acuzativ, fără prepoziţie, însoţit sau nu de determinant.
> 
> _Am stat la coadă *ore*… Am stat *trei ore *… … Am stat *aproape trei ore / trei ore aproape *…  Am stat *multe ore */ *ore multe *... Am stat *lungi ore  */ *ore lungi *… Am stat *ore în şir *.._


----------



## farscape

misadro said:


> Folosirea lui “pentru” în această situaţie este un calc din engleză.
> Avem aici tipul 1 de complement circumstanţial de timp, exprimat prin substantiv în acuzativ, fără prepoziţie, însoţit sau nu de determinant.



Gramatica... Pădurea de reguli în care mă rătăcesc căutând răspunsuri la-ntrebări nerostite... până când vine misadro și mă trage de urechi afară din ea 

Carevasăzică, pot să spun:

Pentru cât timp ai fost plecat?
Pentru cât timp ai așteptat?
șamd

...și cum e corect să răspunzi la aceste întrebări? 

Exprimări precum "a plecat pentru totdeauna/(timp)", "a lipsit pentru o zi" se-ntâlnesc frecvent. Sunt și ele incorecte? Ele au intrat în uz cu mult înainte ca să-nceapă "calcifierea" din engleză. Zic și io...

misadro, te rog deslușește-mă 

f.


----------



## hersko1

Mi se par greşite întrebările :
Pentru cât timp ai fost plecat?
Pentru cât timp ai așteptat?

Am stat la coadă / Am așteptat trei ore


----------



## hersko1

Dacă poate ajuta, exemple dintr-o limbă înrudită :
- Il est parti pour toujours
- Il a attendu trois heures


----------



## farscape

hersko1 said:


> Mi se par greşite întrebările...



Greșite, greșite, dar de ce? Sau nu(-ți) sună bine? 

Uite alte două exemple:

/ Pentru o vreme a fost liniște (A fost liniște pentru o vreme)
/ A ieșit din cameră pentru o clipă -> Sună mai bine "a ieșit din cameră o clipă/trei ore?

Astea sunt exprimări standard, folosite în mod curent. Dacă sunt greșite, hai să aflăm de ce. 

Oare au numeralele cardinale un rol determinat aici? Spre exemplu: _a fost plecat pentru un timp_ și _a fost plecat trei zile_.

f.


.


----------



## hersko1

Bună întrebarea despre cardinale. Oare este un început de răspuns ?
Mă pune pe gânduri şi :
- a plecat pentru trei ore de antrenament, dar aici este vorba de un obiectiv şi poate mai puţin de o durată...
Oare să aibă de a face şi cu acţiunea indusă de verb ?
- a aşteptat pentru trei ore - mi se pare total greşit
- a plecat pentru trei ore - mă zgârie mai puţin la urechi


----------



## vincix

Sunt de acord cu ce zice hersko1 și de multe ori acel „pentru” pare mai degrabă un calc din engleză. 
„Am stat la coadă pentru aproape trei ore” sună cel puțin dubios pentru mine.
 În alte contexte acel „pentru” parcă nu e atât de ostentativ (cum e exemplul lui hersko1) și, dacă stau să mă gândesc, chiar simt nevoia lui „pentru” în exemplul „A plecat pentru trei ore” - simt că se pune accentul pe durata timpului, care devine o informație importantă. 
Mi se pare destul de diferit de „A plecat trei ore”, care pare mai degrabă spus după ce acțiune s-a terminat. Deci acel „pentru” îți poate spune ca acțiune este încă în desfășurare, pe când nu poți să spui despre cineva care tocmai a plecat că „a plecat trei ore”. Mie mi se pare evident.


----------

